# Generic form of Xanax - does it work?



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

The doctor has put me on Xanax but Walgreens filled it as generic. Will I get the same results? I have med insurance and to get the real stuff only costs me another $10. I noticed this gives me the burps and makes me a little flush headed. Any thoughts out there.ThanksMark


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2001)

Mark,I didn't have any problem with generic Xanax. I think that the generics have to pass bioequivalency tests in order to be approved, so they're *generally* not a problem. Hope this helps.Take care,Mel


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

I traded in my generic Xanax for the real thing. Honestly my stomach tollerates it better. i was getting the burps when i first took the generic but not with the real thing. This also happens with Advil. if i take generic ibuprophin (spelling) my stomach reacts, Advil, no problem at all. I do see a difference on Xanax. it almost works instantly with me. it relaxes my mind and keeps it from constantly worrying. only I feel a bit drugged which i am sure will pass each day I take it. I read now it may be addictive. how true is this.Mark


----------

